
Another World level ported to Javascript - bd
http://www.megidish.net/awjs/
======
stuff4ben
Man I loved that game on my Amiga! At first I thought it was just a demo, but
no, you can actually play it! Major props to the dev!

------
fnid
I'm using Opera and it started getting too slow to play. When I investigated
the opera.exe process it was using over 630MB of RAM. Took a long time to
close the browser.

Good JavaScript performance tester!

~~~
danteembermage
Using Chrome this page managed to choke my entire system including task
manager, so I couldn't get a look at the process but it had chewed through 2GB
- OS for sure because the hard drive was continually accessed.

Looked cool before then though.

------
xinsight
I found it interesting that javascript with canvas works on the iphone.
(Albeit slow on my 3G only ~5fps - and since it uses keyboard control, you
can't get out of the cage.)

------
soundphed
This is/was one of my fav games of all time...played it on an old Macintosh
back in the day! <props>mad</props>

------
alttab
Once I got to the second screen, crouching and shooting one of the guards
prevented me from getting back up. I could still shoot, but none of the other
buttons were responsive and I got stuck in a crouched position.

Amazing for javscript! Yay HTML5

------
llimllib
that was a very good game back in the day.

~~~
sid0
I'm not sure what you mean by "back in the day". I played it the first time a
year or so ago, and was consistently impressed at the design. The gameplay
holds up very well against today's best.

------
julio_the_squid
It looks great! I never played this game, but loved the semi-sequel,
Flashback.

I'm having issues with Firefox 3.0.15 on Linux, though. It slowed to 5 fps and
essentially froze. I'll try Chrome.

------
mseebach
I can't get it to do anything. I see a guy in a cage and a guy walking back
and forth. Arrows and A doesn't do anything. FF3.5 on Mac.

~~~
spatulon
Try swinging the cage back and forth.

------
kalendae
if you would like to play it beyond just swinging back and forth to get out
there is a walk through at
<http://www.gamefaqs.com/computer/amiga/file/575157/16381> the javascript
version would be Scene #2 in that walkthrough.

------
dan_sim
Just to know, how many fps do you have approx? I'm stuck at like 7fps...

~~~
WesleyJohnson
Using Chrome 4.0.223.16, it's peaking at 125, but typically holding around 99.
On the death screen it dipped to 66 a couple times, which is strange since
there isn't much going on there.

------
mcantelon
I remember really appreciating this game for its minimalist feel.

~~~
elblanco
It had a remarkably good story considering the lack of dialog, narration or
any other story telling elements. A real work of genius that truly stands the
test of time.

~~~
delackner
Not to mention the amazing atmosphere all done with a simple soundtrack and
extremely simple visual style.

Here's the intro, still feels awesome on viewing it just now:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1j4gO9sR7zs>

Reading the original game author's page about the creation of Another World, I
was surprised to see he worked on the graphic design for Future Wars, a game I
remember enjoying immensely at the time.

------
gilm
haha! awesome, everybody's playing my port! :)

------
fookyong
javascript badassery.

